# Type 2 Diabetic with IBS



## Taffybrown (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there anything I can eat at all? I've run out of ideas.


----------



## grayeyedgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

So have I. I've been to see 4 nutritionists and none of them can figure out how to help me find a food plan that will benefit both my diabetees and not trigger my IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you tend to IBS-D? As the lower carb eating for type 2 diabetes often fits well with the lower carb eating that helps a lot of people with IBS.

Particularly if you limit the fermentable carbs.

Try a portion of lean protein for each meal with cooked veggies from the low FODMAP list. If you need some carbs stick to things like rice (brown or parboiled tend to be less likely to bump up the blood sugar) or something like quinoa.


----------

